# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hoi

## hilmar

Ik ben Hilmar 
ben 57 jaar en weet sinds enkele jaren dat ik CVS heb. 
Ik ben hier terecht gekomen omdat graag zou weten hoe jullie omgaan met het onbegrip van mensen. 

groetjes

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Hilmar, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Heb je de zoekmachine al ontdekt? Daar kun je het onderwerp CVS intoetsen en dan geeft Google een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan hier op het forum. Op die manier kun je makkelijker zoeken en ervaringen van anderen lezen en je eigen ervaringen delen of vragen stellen.

Tot ziens dan op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

